# VMedia - rogers TV and Internet replacement



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

so I have come to terms with rogers ripping me off, enough is enough.. so I recently found
VMedia: Cable TV & Internet Service Provider Toronto/Ontario, IPTV & Home Phone Providers in Canada
they have unlimited contract free internet - 45/4 $52/month
plus TV services - pay per channel or bundle.. they have it running over IP / apple TV type box..

VMedia VBOX: TV, Video, Music, Photos and Apps

I will be signing up with them this week.. I am done with rogers.. Plus they are cheaper than teksavvy too.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> so I have come to terms with rogers ripping me off, enough is enough.. so I recently found
> VMedia: Cable TV & Internet Service Provider Toronto/Ontario, IPTV & Home Phone Providers in Canada
> they have unlimited contract free internet - 45/4 $52/month
> plus TV services - pay per channel or bundle.. they have it running over IP / apple TV type box..
> ...



Mixed experiences with their service: 

VMedia - Real-World experiences? - Canadian Broadband | DSLReports Forums

I'd love to jump on this, but just be aware the fields haven't been totally ploughed yet.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I am switching. Will let you know In a few months the out come.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> I am switching. Will let you know In a few months the out come.


I hope it works out better than that Nest thermostat that I believe you purchased, but didn't work with your setup.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

When the power went out, so did Vmedia. Their backhaul was down, their call centre was down, and their website was down.

Not exactly a first-rate company. Stick with the respectable third party ISPs - Start and TekSavvy.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> I hope it works out better than that Nest thermostat that I believe you purchased, but didn't work with your setup.


Nest is not compatible with a 2 stage blower or HRV, Humdifier set up. Ultra efficient system.



John Clay said:


> When the power went out, so did Vmedia. Their backhaul was down, their call centre was down, and their website was down.
> 
> Not exactly a first-rate company. Stick with the respectable third party ISPs - Start and TekSavvy.


When the power was out so was my TV and everything else in the house.. so I can not image needing to watch TV in a black out.. was not able with rogers any way.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

UPDATE: CALLED ROGERS TO CANCEL
and seems I will stay with them. they offered unlimited internet for $5 /month more.
so i guess I will stay with the devil i know.. :/


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> UPDATE: CALLED ROGERS TO CANCEL
> and seems I will stay with them. they offered unlimited internet for $5 /month more.
> so i guess I will stay with the devil i know.. :/


LMAO, that was too easy.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> LMAO, that was too easy.


LOL.. kinda.. will see on my next bill.. 
good thing I am not under any contract with those pricks..
oh well - at least I have unlimited internet now.. for $5/month more..
so much for saving money :lmao:


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, rogers didn't keep there end of the bargain. So I switched.. 
bought myself a thomson 476 modem and vbox from Canada Computers. 2 months free service..
best thing I ever did..
it completely changed the way I watch TV.. true digital experience.. netflix, social media and HD tv plus much from your living room. love it..

no bad reviews here.. So long Rogers.. thanks for the years of over priced LIMITED service..
i will be saving about $80 or more a month.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What kind of speed are you getting--and does it slow down when you watch TV?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This article may also be of interest...

*Will the spring launch of Amazon/Nexus/Apple TV signal the beginning of the end of live, broadcast TV?*



> Streaming TV is heating-up. We’re expecting a new Apple TV box to be announced in April, Amazon looks set to launch its own box in March and Google is reputed to be not far behind with a Nexus-branded box.
> 
> So-called cord-cutting – people who give up their cable TV subscriptions in favor of streaming content over the web – is growing in popularity. Mobile TV viewing on tablets is increasingly common.
> 
> All of which makes me wonder whether we’re witnessing the beginning of the end of live TV … ?





> I also don’t think most are yet willing to give up their TV tuners. Some TV will always be watched live, even if it’s just news and sports. There are also those primetime shows people love to talk about with friends and co-workers the next morning, where if you didn’t watch it live – or at least, later the same evening – you’re left out of the water-cooler conversation.
> 
> Indeed, it’s rumored that the new Apple TV box will contain a TV tuner precisely because there is still a role for live TV. But I think that role will be an increasingly small one, with video-on-demand becoming the default option. And live TV doesn’t have to mean delivery via a TV antenna or cable service, of course.





> Right now, consumers commonly fork over $100+ a month for a whole bunch of content they don’t want, just to get the bits they do. The more popular streaming content becomes, the greater the pressure on the networks to offer us the freedom to pick and choose the content we actually want, in the formats we want it, paying only for that.


(9to5mac)


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> What kind of speed are you getting--and does it slow down when you watch TV?


So far my kids watch you tube on the iPads and wife on the Vmedia smart TV app[youtube and netflixs] and no issues.. once every 25 mins, not a lot i get a half sec break in streaming.. which can be solved by switching from WIFI to ethernet.. which i plan to do. 

but that happened with my rogers HDTV too but worse which pixeliated too..
so not a concern.. 

I am paying for the 45/5 Cable service.. - was tempted with Fiber DSL 50/10 but did not want anything to do with bell or have them for my infrastructure even though vmedia was provider.. I HATE BELL SO BAD - I DONT WANT THEM NEAR ME AT ALL.. 15 years and counting since that cord was cut.
so i stayed with cable internet rather than deal with anything thing with DSL options.

I am so l glad I did the switch, wish I did this ages ago..

BTW - If you are going to use your vBox, you need at least 3 MB of data pipe per tv/box..
max of 3 TVs per home.. so not an issue I will go into my router and reserve data by UDP/TCP protocol.. for the service - that way it will not suffer.

But so far very happy and positive reviews.. So Happy I am only paying for what I want to watch - not what bell and rogers wants to pay for and watch..

vBox kills AppleTV as apples appliances is just a silly box that streams video or pictures or music.. vBox does cable broadcasting, surfing, music, video and internet services.. at $70.. so its was a no brainier ..Vbox is a true portal / game changer.

my first 3 months is $60 - after that it will be $120 per month for TV/ Internet.. Yes I have a lot of TV packages I bought..


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I watch about eight hours of TV a month now, so my TV needs are minimal!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I watch about eight hours of TV a month now, so my TV needs are minimal!


then just get the min tv package $24 and unlimited internet from $29/month

otherwise just using them for internet is worth the switch .. unlimited internet from $29 that is a deal any way you cut it.


----------

